

Lessons Learned From StartupBootcamp 2010 - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/14104/Lessons-Learned-From-StartupBootcamp-2010.aspx

======
jasonlbaptiste
Alexis' talk was still my favorite. His slides are here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/kn0thing/alexis-ohanian-at-mit-
sta...](http://www.slideshare.net/kn0thing/alexis-ohanian-at-mit-startup-
bootcamp-2010-east-side-story)

If you go through it enough there is a picture of pg's head photoshopped on to
2Pac :)

~~~
dshah
Indeed. It was a great session.

And, I (@dharmesh) must not have bought Alexis dinner recently enough, because
my head is photoshopped in on one of the slides too. But, I'm in good company
-- @cdixon is there too.

------
brlewis
Great summary. I look forward to the talks going on youtube, especially
Metcalfe's, which I missed.

My notes and pictures are here: <http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-
startup/2010-09-11>

------
apu
Great post, but there were a few typos (e.g., under George Bell, "thousand
time that" -> "thousand times that") and the use of "I" was very confusing --
was that Jason, or the speaker? One example is under Alexis' section, there
was the sentence, "I suggest raising revenue over raising capital..." Is that
Alexis saying this? Or Jason's commentary?

The use of different fonts would greatly help distinguish commentary from
summary.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thank you :)

The use of I was my interpretation of a lot of what was said and summing up
how I saw the information in many cases. I didn't want to do a straight blow
by blow / regurgitation of quotes.

------
_corbett
spent the day working, but made it to the afterparty. seemed like a great
event/crowd. thanks for the summary of the talks.

